# Export (Rendering) Probleme mit Adobe premiere pro 2.0



## clip (28. April 2006)

Ich habe eine Sequenz die am anfang zwei Standbilder hat und dann kommt ein kurzer Film ( importierte avi datei ; 130 sekunden lang)
Wollte den ganzen Film exportieren, jedoch kam folgende Fehlermeldung ?
Fehler beim erstellen des Film – Unbekannter Fehler

Anschliessend habe ich die drei Dateien vorgerendert. Nun ist bei den Bilder, der schmale Strich unter der Timline grün, jedoch beim Film rot.
Jedoch kann ich im premiere pro alles so sehen wie ich es will, exportieren geht halt nicht.

was mache ich falsch? An was kann es liegen?

Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.
Clip


----------



## axn (29. April 2006)

Willkomen auf tutorials.de!

Adobe hat eine Begabung für aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen. 
Sicherlich liegt es an dieser avi. Was ist es denn für ein Codec? Framerate? Auflösung? Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, findest du in den Tools für Viedoschnitt Software, die dir diese Infos gibt. Welche Projekteinstellung verwendest du? Manchmal hilft es auch die temporären Projektdaten zu löschen, also z.B. den Ordner "Vorschaudateien" oder so..

mfg

axn


----------



## clip (29. April 2006)

also habe mir mal im anderen thread dzwei programme gezogen und hier die folgende auswertung:

*Avi Information (virtualDub):*

Frame size: 720x480
fps: 30.000
lenght: 2081 frames ( 1:09.36)
Decompressor: Sony DV software code


*AVIcodec: File Infomation*

FileType: AVI
FileRealSize: 262058262
FileTheoSize: 262058262
FileDuration: 69
FileQuality: 100
VideoCodec: dvsd
vcName: Sony Digital Video
vcDriver: C:\PROGRA~1\GEMEIN~1\SONYSH~1\dvlib\sonydv.dll
vcSuppByVFW: 30308
AspectRatio: dvlib\sonydv.dll
Width: 1819042862
Height: 256
FramesNb: 2081
Fps: 30
VSec: 69
VSize: 249886338
VAvgBPS: 28972
aStreamsNb: 1
AudioCodec1: 1
a1Name: PCM
a1Url: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/
a1SuppByVFW: 1
a1Channels: 2
a1SamplesNb: 3058757
a1Sps: 44100
a1AvgBPS: 1411
a1Sec: 69
a1Size12171600

*AVIcodec: Codec information*

cdvc - Canopus DV Codec Front-End
cvid - Cinepak® Codec
dvsd - Sony Digital Video
i420 - Microsoft H.263 ICM-Treiber
iv31 - Intel Indeo R3.1
iv32 - Intel Indeo R3.2
iv41 - Intel Indeo® Video 4.5
iv50 - Intel Indeo® video 5.10
iyuv - Intel Indeo(R) Video YUV Codec
m261 - Microsoft H.261 ICM-Treiber
m263 - Microsoft H.263 ICM-Treiber
mrle - Microsoft RLE-Komprimierung
msvc - Microsoft Video 1-Komprimierer
uyvy - Microsoft UYVY Video Decompressor
yuy2 - Microsoft UYVY Video Decompressor
yvu9 - Toshiba Video Codec
yvyu - Microsoft UYVY Video Decompressor


igenwie Spühre ich das mir etwas fehlt aber eben keine Ahnung was... Aber bin mir sicher das jemand von euch mir weiterhelfen kann, hoffe ich zumindest...

Ahh und zu den einstellungen im AP pro.. egal ob ich DV-Pal oder DV-NTSC Grundeinstellungen am anfang wähle, bei beiden geht es nicht.

hoffe einer kennt sich da aus
danke schon jetzt tausend mal...
clip


----------



## clip (29. April 2006)

was ich vergessen habe zu sagen:


Ich habe mit einer Panasonic NV-DX100 (25 fps) gefilmt. Da ich keinen Firewire anschluss habe, hatte ich das Video bei einem Powerbook (DV-Pal) importiert und dann die Clips als avi exportiert und auf  den Pc rüber gemacht.

NUN: man sieht das die momentane avi datei – „ Frame size: 720x480
fps: 30.000 „ hat. Ich habe vom Powerbook die Avi datei als DV-NTSC exportiert und NTSC hat ja 30 fps und meine Cam 25.

dass könnte auch ein problem sein. Wenn es an dem liegt hoffe ich jemand hat für diese Problem eine Lösung.

An die Adobe experten: Sehe ich es richtig das ich als im AP pro „DV- NTSC-Standart“ anwähle? Oder wäre es besser das ich DV-Pal-Standart“ wähle?
Weil meine AVI Datei ja sozusagen pro Sekunde jetzt 5 Lehrbilder oder wie man dem sagt beihaltet.

Danke schon mal?
Clip


----------

